# Work pants?



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
This seems silly too post here but I thought that since this is a hardworking, farmer type sorta group on here id post anyway.
So I have not been able to find a good pair of pants.... Walmart pants I blow the knees out in NO time and I ever tried Carhart and they weren't much good either. I need a GOOD pair of pants. I work all the time outside in the rock and dirt. I am REALLY hard on pants... I have looked everywhere but don't got no ideas. If you have any ideas or any good brands or anything that would be appreciated! 
Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wranglers, like old fashioned normal wrangles with the patch on the back pocket are good tough pants. I and my husband are not a fan of them any more though because they are stiff and kinda uncomfortable. He goes with Rustlers and no they do not last near as long but they are comfortable and a lot less money.
It would probably kill you In the summer time but what about carhart coveralls? I think they are a bit thicker then the pants and you can get them a little bigger so you could actually move.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Wranglers, like old fashioned normal wrangles with the patch on the back pocket are good tough pants. I and my husband are not a fan of them any more though because they are stiff and kinda uncomfortable. He goes with Rustlers and no they do not last near as long but they are comfortable and a lot less money.
> It would probably kill you In the summer time but what about carhart coveralls? I think they are a bit thicker then the pants and you can get them a little bigger so you could actually move.


Thank you. I will look into them. I bet they are much better. Just look at the price tag


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Wangler's are good for summer use.
I also like Duluth flex fire hoes pants are good too
for winter get Duluth fleece lined pants they are comfortable in door and out in the winter. you never over heat when you wear them.
Carhartt fleece lined are good too.
don't go cheep you get what you pay for.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

fivemoremiles said:


> Wangler's are good for summer use.
> I also like Duluth flex fire hoes pants are good too
> for winter get Duluth fleece lined pants they are comfortable in door and out in the winter. you never over heat when you wear them.
> Carhartt fleece lined are good too.
> don't go cheep you get what you pay for.


The Duluth pants are great!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Hi all,
> This seems silly too post here but I thought that since this is a hardworking, farmer type sorta group on here id post anyway.
> So I have not been able to find a good pair of pants.... Walmart pants I blow the knees out in NO time and I ever tried Carhart and they weren't much good either. I need a GOOD pair of pants. I work all the time outside in the rock and dirt. I am REALLY hard on pants... I have looked everywhere but don't got no ideas. If you have any ideas or any good brands or anything that would be appreciated!
> Thanks,
> Nathan


Our son and paul like the duluths too. Thom (son) loves the firehose pants. All of paul's pants are double kneed... his are just the work jeans. He is HORRID on knees. Paul also likes sierra trading post for pants... they are seconds and cheaper but the quality is the same. There is just an odd button hole or something not a true defect that affects the wearin of them. Paul jas some that i think are stranglers... they are a crazy thick jean but have lasted him great. The more they are washed the softer they get.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> Wangler's are good for summer use.
> I also like Duluth flex fire hoes pants are good too
> for winter get Duluth fleece lined pants they are comfortable in door and out in the winter. you never over heat when you wear them.
> Carhartt fleece lined are good too.
> don't go cheep you get what you pay for.


I'm glad you mentioned the duluths, because I've been freezing my rear end off lately with no thick pants. 


fivemoremiles said:


> don't go cheep you get what you pay for.


No kidding. I agree.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Anybody got like a special item they buy??? Cause there's so many I dint know what to choose....

Also, should I buy them right from the sites or from a retailer such as Walmart? I mean cost wise.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Back when we milked dinosaurs, you know, when I was a kid, my grandmother sewed big thick patches on all our pants knees, before we ever wore them. (Barn clothes). As an adult (an old one, just ask my kids), I buy the fleece lined deluth pants and sew carhart patches on the knees! (Old carhart coat DH had in the closet from his slimmer days! They last many years and get softer as you wear them. Long underwear and jeans just aren't comfortable. Silk long underwear under the lined pants works great!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Just another plug for fleece lined pants. I switch to my fleece lined pants the first of October and they are my every day pants till April. as i type this i am wearing them. I use to wear insulated coveralls but you got to take them off every time you come in or you will over heat. with fleace lined pants i am warm in side the house and out too. even in -0F temps they are warm. If you do not have a pair i recommend you get one. you will soon have 5 pair of fleece lined they are just that good.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Duluth all the way!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

fivemoremiles said:


> Just another plug for fleece lined pants. I switch to my fleece lined pants the first of October and they are my every day pants till April. as i type this i am wearing them. I use to wear insulated coveralls but you got to take them off every time you come in or you will over heat. with fleace lined pants i am warm in side the house and out too. even in -0F temps they are warm. If you do not have a pair i recommend you get one. you will soon have 5 pair of fleece lined they are just that good.


Oooo yes! Paul has a pair of them and he loves them. I really should order me a pair cause i am always cold or wearin double pants and double socks.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sooo original wranglers are awesome but yes somewhat stiff, even after softening. We get them at Walmart for like $20....my son is a plumber apprentice and the way they look when he comes home...you'd think they'd be long done. But nope, it takes a lot for those jeans to wear out. 

I, as a female, don't wear mine out quite a as easy but I do get holes and tears. I currently just get western jeans BUT if love some good straight up work pants for mucking the pens. I hate staining my jeans. I'm gonna look into these fleece ones y'all talking to about for the free cold days here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m looking into these fleece ones too lol I’m not going to lie when I’m at home Doing outside chores it’s usually PJ pants, leggings, anything this is comfy and warm, then I cringe when I have to pull out the jeans and go out in public


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Sooo original wranglers are awesome but yes somewhat stiff, even after softening. We get them at Walmart for like $20....my son is a plumber apprentice and the way they look when he comes home...you'd think they'd be long done. But nope, it takes a lot for those jeans to wear out.
> 
> I, as a female, don't wear mine out quite a as easy but I do get holes and tears. I currently just get western jeans BUT if love some good straight up work pants for mucking the pens. I hate staining my jeans. I'm gonna look into these fleece ones y'all talking to about for the free cold days here.


You wont go back, they're amazing


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm looking into these fleece ones too lol I'm not going to lie when I'm at home Doing outside chores it's usually PJ pants, leggings, anything this is comfy and warm, then I cringe when I have to pull out the jeans and go out in public


I'm the same way but these you'll love they're comfy!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I buy all my pants at thrift stores. I often buy from the men's section because they are sturdier than women's pants and they have much bigger, heavier-duty pockets. It's also easier to find the right fit since they go by waist and inseam measurements instead of using some mystifying sizing code that I've never figured out. 

Since I shop used (and cheap!) I usually end up getting lots of so-so pants instead of one or two pairs of really good ones and I don't feel bad when I have to toss them. On the other hand, it's amazing how many really nice brands you can find that are barely worn and no more expensive than any other brand since they are all second-hand. Over the years I've gotten some really nice, long-wearing jeans that cost almost nothing and still had the tags on them. I usually buy blue jeans because they're easier to find, but I try to get corduroys whenever I can. They are comfortable, warm, and hold up better than denim.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm pretty fussy when it comes to the jeans I'm wearing and haven't found a better fit than Levis. And even then, they're not as good now that they're not made in America. I sometimes find a pair on Ebay for a good price, and they're far superior to the ones made in Southeast Asia or Egypt. If I do but them new, I make sure they were made in Mexico or Nicaragua. My wife laughs, but there is a definite difference in the material and quality of how they're put together.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Sooo original wranglers are awesome but yes somewhat stiff, even after softening. We get them at Walmart for like $20....my son is a plumber apprentice and the way they look when he comes home...you'd think they'd be long done. But nope, it takes a lot for those jeans to wear out.
> 
> I, as a female, don't wear mine out quite a as easy but I do get holes and tears. I currently just get western jeans BUT if love some good straight up work pants for mucking the pens. I hate staining my jeans. I'm gonna look into these fleece ones y'all talking to about for the free cold days here.


I like the tan carhartt pants for really dirty work in the summer and I have insulated bibs for winter. I'm usually not outside all day so I like to just put the bibs on over whatever I'm wearing so i don't have to change clothes.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

My husband only wears the Levi's 501 button fly. They are definitely not the quality they were when they were Made in America but still takes him a while to blow them out. He climbs ladders all day and trips the crotch seams out from stretching. At $65 a pop, it hurts and Levi's has a STRICT NO COUPONS policy but we do catch them on sale at $39.99 3x per year and I will order from the Outlet Mall in Biloxi, MS if necessary.


----------

